# Shy Blue Gouramia



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Just purchased a single Blue Gouramia last Fri. and let him/her loose in my community aquarium.
He/she seems fine and healthy, eats when I feed but it always stays under the plants or driftwood mid-tank .I watch when it comes out and does not appear to be picked on by the other fish. Should I have bought another one? It is a small fish ( 1 1/4"), If I do need to get a mate how do you tell the sexes?

Tanks for your help....*old dude*us flag


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How heavy is the water flow? They like slow moving waters, like betta fishes. Too much and it stresses them and they need to find a way to be out of the current.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Males generally have longer possibly more pointed fins.(dorsal and anal)
Without a side by side comparison sometimes it can be diffacult.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

most likely if you get another one of the gouramis will kill the other so i would advise against it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i have just been informed that the lil' guy has gone to swim in the giant fish bowl in the sky.rest in peace lil' buddy.


----------

